# Car PC integration with Android phone for Hands Free calling and more?



## CZ Eddie (Feb 26, 2012)

I have a Galaxy S3 and a high end, but beat to hell laptop. The laptop wouldn't fetch any money on eBay due to the overall condition. But the internals are pretty high-end and work great. So I'd like to turn it into my first Car PC.

But how do I get hands-free calling working between the Car PC and my Android phone? I don't want to have any cables between my phone and the car PC.

And is there any software that will let me mirror my Android phone onto the Car PC so I can control my Android phone via the touch screen 7" monitor I'll be using?

I want to totally get rid of my car stereo and use the Car PC for all my audio needs.


----------



## CZ Eddie (Feb 26, 2012)

Does nobody know how to integrate a phone's bluetooth calling capability into a CarPC? 

So one second you're listening to MP3's on your CarPC. Then your phone takes a call. How do you automatically switch input over to the phone call?


----------



## BlackTundra52 (Feb 28, 2013)

Bump... curious to know how this works...


----------



## AudioN00B (Mar 3, 2013)

Bump. You mean this isn't already available?


----------



## thehardknoxlife (Mar 20, 2006)

Go to a PC forum.


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

MP3Car


----------



## CZ Eddie (Feb 26, 2012)

MinnesotaStateUniversity said:


> MP3Car


Nice one. That's a great looking website with a heavily used forum:

Register at MP3Car.com

Unfortunately, they require a phone number to join the forum. But they say you can email [email protected] if you don't want to give the phone #. So, no instant registration unless you want to give up your phone #.


----------



## Wy2quiet (Jun 29, 2010)

Always google search.

Example.... site:mp3car.com hands free calling

Here is the result, your answer
Bluetooth Hands Free Calling

Cliffs:

Can be done
Uses external hands free
*Will not use* PC mic/speakers
Will mute music


----------

